# Sourdough Bread



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

Does anyone else keep a sourdough starter? If so, what are you favourite recipes? Mine even has a facebook page.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a King Arthur starter from their 250+ year old batch. I have 2 favorite recipes. One is King Arthur's "Sourdough Waffles." It's based on an overnight sponge that uses unfed starter straight from the refrigerator. I never like to throw away the starter when I feed it, so make waffles.

The other favorite is "Overnight Sourdough Pancakes" from Beth Hensperger's The Bread Lover's Bread Machine Cookbook. Makes a large batch. I like to make when I have overnight guests. Also uses a sponge (with fed starter) and is easy to add other ingredients quickly in the morning.

Last night I put together a batch of the sourdough crackers you mentioned on another thread. Hoping for another favorite to use unfed starter.

I checked out your sourdough's facebook page, enjoyed the pictures - made me hungry.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

i made my own, it's about 12 years old now. It's a full rye starter because an original black pumpernickel is my goal.


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

I keep meaning to get a rye starter going. 

I love pancakes and waffles with the sourdough, I don't think I could improve my waffle recipe if I tried.

What I want is a great bagel recipe.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I used to when we were in Cali. Even had folks demand to buy my breads.
Her in Texas though I can't keep a starter alive. In Cali, I used the one form the LHOP cookbook.


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

I have one. Currently it is in the freezer as I haven't refreshened it after my last pregnancy. (Couldn't take the sourdough aroma while pregnant.) 

I like baking the white bread, pizza, and rolls. If you want the recipes I will dig them out for you.


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

bryncalyn said:


> I have one. Currently it is in the freezer as I haven't refreshened it after my last pregnancy. (Couldn't take the sourdough aroma while pregnant.)
> 
> I like baking the white bread, pizza, and rolls. If you want the recipes I will dig them out for you.


I would like to see the pizza dough recipe and procedure.


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

I feel horrible. Here I am replying to your message so very late. But my sourdough has been on hold and I am just now considering getting it back out again. I promised a friend some of my starter and I pulled out a couple of recipes for her and that just started my mouth watering. 

The pizza dough recipe is this:

1 cup unfed starter
1/2 cup hot tap water
2 1/2 cups all purpose flour (depending on the humidity you may need a bit more or less)
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp instant yeast

Mix starter and liquids. Add to dry ingredients. Using a dough hook or (like me) a bread machine, mix and knead. (I have my bread machine set on 10 minutes kneading that I use for rolls or pizza dough.)

Preheat oven to 450F. Divide, shape, rest 15 minutes. 

Bake dough until pale tan in color, when the dough is starting to form a crust. Take out, put on toppings, put back in oven, bake until bubbly. Cut, serve, enjoy!


----------



## knaveman67 (Jan 9, 2016)

Wife and I made a starter a few weeks ago, not to just make sourdough but to use for all our bread. 

We've been experimenting a little and settled on a 123 ratio we found. 1 part starter, 2 parts wet ingredients, and 3 parts flour. We're still mastering this basic recipe, but the bread gets better and better each time.


----------

